# Carving a neck



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just wondering how many of you carve your own necks and what tools you use. I want to try it so I'm practicing on a 2 X 4 with a rasp but the rasp keeps clogging up. So I was wondering if you use a grinder to get rid of the big parts and then use a rasp to get finer detail. Or is my rasp clogging up because of the soft wood?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A heavy rasp then files and cabinet scrapers, Hardwood won't clog your rasp like that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A spokeshave is a great tool until you get down to the fine stuff. It's not a common tool these days but if you can find one, you'll love it after an hour or so in getting used to it.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I use everything you see on that table for a neck;


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rudder Bug said:


> I use everything you see on that table for a neck;
> 
> View attachment 14374


I see you use a spokeshave. It's right there beside the plane.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes indeed. The spokeshave is the one I use the most. But I wish they'll be made by a CNC some day! All I need is a quote from someone who owns one.

Daniel?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Is the spokeshave a flat blade or is there some curvature to it? By the way thats a kinda big disk sanding station you have there too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> Is the spokeshave a flat blade or is there some curvature to it? By the way thats a kinda big disk sanding station you have there too.


Flat and straight.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Flat and straight.


And other shapes and sizes. Some are straight with a curve, some are ground to different shapes. Depends on what you are making and how much wood you're removing. It doesn't take long to learn the basics but it does to fine tune those skills. Especially if you start shaping the wood with a large spokeshave or drawknife.


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

I like using rasps for the bulk of the carve then scrapers to fine tune. Used to rough out with a spokeshave but I find better control with rasps. Nothing wrong with either way.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

Once i've band-sawed out the general profile both side and top view (and jointed the fretboard surface and headstock face angle), I use an oscillating belt sander to get within a couple of mm of the necks thickness at the 1st 5th and 11th fret positions. 
I then use a carpenters crayon, or chalk to mark this area so as to not remove any material from there until the final sanding.
I use a round soled spokeshave. This is what really saves time and is the most pleasurable step for me. 
As well as a long fine flat file with half-round side, and a couple other rasps and files. Card scrapers and straight razors for fine tuning I find to be really key as well. 

























































I would also recommend not using SPF (i.e 2x4) to practice on, as that's a softwood and will be much different than a hard wood. 
Go down to your local lumber supplier cabinet makers and the like would use and buy any cheap hardwood sloe to that dimension. Personally I would just practice on the final product, taking time to constantly measure your lines.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

That is some really fine work and gorgeous looking wood. I still think I'll try it on some scrap hardwood first before attempting a complete neck right out of the gate.


----------

